# Pinpoint monitors



## moose (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi guys just looking for some quick advice was thinking about picking up a calcium and nitrate pinpoint monitor do you guys think they are worth having considering the price of each unit. Or would I be better off spending the money on more corals


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'd save your money for other things - if I recall correctly one of those electrodes needs constant recalibration and the other needs to be replaced somewhat periodically making them cost prohibitive. 
You're better off getting the Hanna photometers when they get released.


----------



## moose (Dec 23, 2009)

Ok thanks for the quick reply I will wait and have a look at the Hanna photometer.


----------



## vladfragdit (Aug 7, 2009)

The PinPoint montiros, especially for the nitrate and calcium, are useless as described in the post above.


----------

